# Female kitten loves me but won't let anyone else touch her



## Kelly_Kong (Aug 16, 2013)

She's three months old and whenever she wakes up she immediately cries out for me to pick her up and when I wake up she's right there meowing to be picked up again.

She loves for me to hold her while she purrs, stretches, yawns, and combs her face with my beard! Whenever I get up from my desk chair she immediately jumps in it and curls up and if she's not in the chair she follows me around meowing, she can't get enough of me!

Sounds like the perfect kitten right! Well the problem is she won't let my sister pick her up even though she's the one who feeds her. If any strangers or family come in she immediately runs and hides INSIDE the couch and refuses to come out till they leave.

I plucked her from a tree when she was about 2.5 months old where she was shivering in fear from a dog who had treed her.

Anyway I love her but I would love to distribute her love around to my family, she just won't have any of it.

Any advice is appreciated.

KD


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Give her time, it's early days yet and she's just a baby and is still learning to trust. There is a good section in Cat vs Cat (I bought it via Kindle on Amazon) about timid cats and how to help them learn to be less afraid in social situations.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww, poor baby. I've never dealt with this but I love when they love to be loved. You've only had her a couple weeks and you are her savior so it's natural she will bond with you. Yes, give it time and she may grow out of it. She got a big lesson about world being a big scary place but she also learned you have a big heart and awesome scratchy thing on your face!! What's not to love?? My gut tells me she'll outgrow a lot of it. Be patient. Encourage visitors and friends to be overly sweet to her with treats, toys and gentle touches maybe even while you are holding her securely. That will help.


----------



## Kelly_Kong (Aug 16, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Aww, poor baby. I've never dealt with this but I love when they love to be loved. You've only had her a couple weeks and you are her savior so it's natural she will bond with you. Yes, give it time and she may grow out of it. She got a big lesson about world being a big scary place but she also learned you have a big heart and awesome scratchy thing on your face!! What's not to love?? My gut tells me she'll outgrow a lot of it. Be patient. Encourage visitors and friends to be overly sweet to her with treats, toys and gentle touches maybe even while you are holding her securely. That will help.


Heeehee yes indeed she loves the scratchy thing  Well I've had her for a month and no changes at all so I'll give it a few months and see, I hope your right because as much as I love her I could use a break now and again 

My family was here a couple days ago and I tried to grab her (as she will let my sister pet her if I am holding her) but she immediately saw them and totally spazed out clawing her way across my body and poof under the couch lol >.>


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Have your sister sit by her food and talk to her when she feeds her. reach over and touch briefly when she is eating. Also have your sister and others play with her (as with a wand toy). It help them loose their inhibitions. Your sister might want to tempt her with baby food ham on the tip of her fingers to lick off or what ever yummy your kitten cant resist!

these thing will help break down her fears and help in the socialization process.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Have your sister sit by her food and talk to her when she feeds her. reach over and touch briefly when she is eating. Also have your sister and others play with her (as with a wand toy). It help them loose their inhibitions. Your sister might want to tempt her with baby food ham on the tip of her fingers to lick off or what ever yummy your kitten cant resist!
> 
> these thing will help break down her fears and help in the socialization process.


Great suggestions, Merry. I was thinking if the sister is feeding her, the kitten should already have a 'happy' connection to her ... you elaborated perfectly how to expand on that.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Kelly_Kong said:


> Heeehee yes indeed she loves the scratchy thing  Well I've had her for a month and no changes at all so I'll give it a few months and see, I hope your right because as much as I love her I could use a break now and again
> 
> My family was here a couple days ago and I tried to grab her (as she will let my sister pet her if I am holding her) but she immediately saw them and totally spazed out clawing her way across my body and poof under the couch lol >.>


This is the way my Mia is and I have just had to learn to except it. I don't try to get her to like others anymore. I just let her do her thing and except her "as is".


----------



## Resty (Jun 23, 2013)

Killer is 5 years old and still doesnt like anyone but me. Everyone calls her Bipolar Betty because as long as you dont come near me she'll tolerate ya...just dont try to touch her, she'll slap and hiss. I keep telling people she is her Mommas girl in every way...we're both incredibly cute and chubby and neither of us likes people. I just let Killer be who she is..........MY Diva-girl


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Some of these replies are making me wince a bit 

Jitzu used to be a big jerk, she would chase our guests, scratch everyone, could be petted, and was generally stressed and miserable. Even when she chose me as her Mum, I still couldn't touch her more than to pet her between her ears. Trust me, cats like this aren't happy, and IMO you should always try to make them feel more confident and comfortable.

OP, your kitten is still a baby. If you don't work on this now in a decisive way she will always be this way...but she doesn't have to be!

Since you found her in a tree she was at least a stray, more likely feral, which us why she's so careful The first thing I would do is put her in a room where she can't hide where you can't get her. Give her a few boxes to hide in, and all the other things she needs, but keep her in there until she's more comfortable with your whole family.

Do all the things Merry mentioned, but also ask your family members to each go in, sit on the floor, and read to her while she's eating. Hearing their voices while she's eating will help her feel more comfortable with them, and kittens are much more likely to enjoy a cuddle when their tummy is full 

If a week of this sort of socialization doesn't help much the next step is for them to put her on their lap and hold her there with one hand (they might need to scruff her to keep her there...this is about the pnly situation where scruffing is ok, IMO. When its necessary to help the cat) and scratch and pet her with the other. When she relaxes they can stop restraining her, but keep petting. This works like a charm on young kittens.

They should also try to stay calm and relaxed, especially in their voices and movements, when they're around her.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Socializing cats and kitten is important esp if they need to be cared for by others or go to the vet. *Cat vs Cat* is a wonderful book that was suggested by pkbshrew. Also *http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/125237-kitty-cat-boot-camp.html* by Heidi


----------

